# Funny misheard lyrics



## eversleep (Nov 13, 2011)

Post 'em.

I was on YouTube, looking for the song "Crack A Bottle" by Eminem and found a lyrics video to it. The song features what I feel is a rather stupid line to begin with: _Kiss my butt, lick fermunda cheese from under my nuts!_ 
I laughed when the lyrics on the screen read: _Kiss my butt, lick *my wonder* cheese from under my nuts!_

Also, "Evil Woman" by Electric Light Orchestra, I thought they were saying: _He is a woman!_


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

I am not sure what song this was, but for very long time I thought they said, "to see paradise, put up a f@#king love!" in a section of the song.
The real lyrics were, "to see paradise, put up a parking lot!" or something around those lines.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2011)

[yt]tnlveKfDuyk[/yt]


----------



## Larry (Nov 13, 2011)

I WOULD BEAT UP A GUY I WOULD BEAT UP OR DIE


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 13, 2011)

Make Damn Sure - Taking Back Sunday
The song is awesome and I know the actual lyrics but some peoples interpretations of it is hilarious

[yt]X_RbpGRu5TI[/yt]


----------



## Akiwuffle (Nov 13, 2011)

Probably not exactly what you're looking for, but an old favorite of mine. 
I listen to foreign music a lot, and sometimes you can't help but swear you heard something dirty in English...

[video=youtube;mAz50pZn6Ys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAz50pZn6Ys[/video]


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2011)

This should work. Had to use youtubedoubler as the music keeps getting disabled on all of them >_<

http://youtubedoubler.com/?video1=h...atch?v=N6gq0dy2d8s&start2=0&authorName=Person

NSFW.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 13, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I am not sure what song this was, but for very long time I thought they said, "to see paradise, put up a f@#king love!" in a section of the song.
> The real lyrics were, "to see paradise, put up a parking lot!" or something around those lines.


Sounds like "Big Yellow Taxi". Original was by Joni Mitchell, but there's been a million and a half covers of it.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 13, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Sounds like "Big Yellow Taxi". Original was by Joni Mitchell, but there's been a million and a half covers of it.


It was the Counting Crows version


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey guys figure this out

[yt]BZXcRqFmFa8[/yt]

(It turns English after a bit. Sort of.)


----------



## Kivaari (Nov 14, 2011)

Just about everything by Necrophagist belongs here. This is one of the best I've heard:
[video=youtube;sWu-HQu0y14]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWu-HQu0y14[/video]


----------



## Catilda Lily (Nov 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVkfnW9Jomo


----------



## eversleep (Nov 14, 2011)

Can you guys actually post the lyrics you misheard and stuff? I don't feel like watching all those videos. Kthnxbye


----------



## ryanleblanc (Nov 14, 2011)

Well, there's the obvious one: 

"Fried Egg, Fried Egg, Gotta Get Down On Fried Egg!" By Rebecca Black.


----------



## Elim Garak (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;rdG_fey4_ow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rdG_fey4_ow[/video]
[video=youtube;6AHq78O7BX0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AHq78O7BX0[/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2011)

[yt]wo1Sw6Y9Vj8[/yt]


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hmmmm, I don't remember any recent misheard lyrics. I never knew the title to that Electric Light Orchestra song, and always thought it was "Illegal Woman"

I remember my first time listening to Pumped Up Kicks and I misheard the line "cause dinner's in the kitchen and it's packed in ice". At first I thought it went "cause Dan is in the kitchen and his pocket knife" and then I heard "cause dinner's in the kitchen and I packed IT NICE". After hearing it at home by myself I finally could hear the line correctly xD

"The Vines - Ride" goes "Ride with me, ride with me" but sounds like "rock with me, rock with me" but that's not really a funny/stupid one...


----------



## ArielMT (Nov 25, 2011)

ChipmunkBoy92 said:


> I am not sure what song this was, but for very long time I thought they said, "to see paradise, put up a f@#king love!" in a section of the song.
> The real lyrics were, "to see paradise, put up a parking lot!" or something around those lines.



The actual lyric is, "They paved paradise, put up a parking lot."


----------



## lupinealchemist (Nov 25, 2011)

"Slap that baby, make him pee!" from Dance Magic Dance in Labyrinth.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Nov 25, 2011)

I remember someone called a radio station because of "Chris Brown - With You". In the part where he goes: "I need you boo" they thought he was going "I need your boobs, I need your boobs". Then the guy had to explain what a boo meant. xD


----------



## Smelge (Nov 25, 2011)

http://www.rathergood.com/alf


----------



## eversleep (Nov 26, 2011)

Got another one.
The Addam's Family theme song.
"They're all-together ooky" or something along the lines.
I thought it said "They're off to get a hooky".
Which had me wondering what a hooky was.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;qayDROc-dkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qayDROc-dkE[/video]


----------



## Rhodri (Nov 26, 2011)

Not so much a misheard lyric, as I knew what was being said when I first heard the song, but something that I noticed one day and now can't help but hear. From the song 'Gods to the Godless' by Primordial, there is a line where he says 'decay' twice. Now, don't fault me for this, but I hear it as dick hay. Whatever that may be (uncomfortable, probably). Also, go listen to that song, it is really rather excellent. Then listen to every other song on Spirit The Earth Aflame (from which that song is taken) and then every other song off of every one of their other albums. It is Celtic metal, and if you are in anyway inclined to enjoy metal, you'll get a real kick out of this.


----------



## Tezzereth (Dec 2, 2011)

Dirty deeds and they're dunder cheap.

I know several people who thought that was the line. Even one of the guys from the Bob and Tom show thought that was how the song went, with only for th rest of the people there to laugh at him, aha!


----------



## eversleep (Dec 2, 2011)

Tezzereth said:


> Dirty deeds and they're dunder cheap.
> 
> I know several people who thought that was the line. Even one of the guys from the Bob and Tom show thought that was how the song went, with only for th rest of the people there to laugh at him, aha!


YES that song. I always thought it said "Thirdy deeds and the thunder jeep" or something like that.


----------



## Pine (Dec 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;xLd22ha_-VU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLd22ha_-VU[/video][video=youtube;Lx1xLjakt50]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lx1xLjakt50[/video]

these two are the best imo


----------



## Traven V (Dec 3, 2011)

gimme fue gimme fai gimme dabajabaza XD

this ones alright
[video=youtube_share;9eYDYaQ56fc]http://youtu.be/9eYDYaQ56fc[/video]

[video=youtube_share;1hjDbdfbJLo]http://youtu.be/1hjDbdfbJLo[/video]


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

IM BCACK


----------



## Peppermint Tea 2D (Aug 27, 2017)

I was listening to DARE a while ago, and I could have sworn one of the lines said, "Jump back and forth, like you feel like you've been dancing", but it was "Jump back and forth, with your feet like you were there yourself". I felt dumb after that lol


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 27, 2017)

All together now: "and there's a bathroom on the right"


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 27, 2017)

Heard on the radio somewhere in Northern Ontario:


> Native guy: (heavy accent) Hey, could you play that "Slow Talking Walter" song you always play?
> Radio host: "Slow Talking Walter"? Doesn't ring a bell. How does it go?
> Native Guy: [to the tune of Smoke on the Water] Sloooow talking Waaaalter, fire engine guy.


----------



## Pipistrele (Aug 27, 2017)

THIS THREAD IS BCACK


----------



## Royn (Aug 27, 2017)

When was real young cub heard "purple haze"  an thought it went, "scuse me while I kiss this guy."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Xaroin (Aug 28, 2017)

The entirity of "Smells like teen spirit" by Nirvanna


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 24, 2017)

"In their tounge he is dovahkiin, dragonporn! Mustard jar, f**king cool, oh my god..." 

                                                                                                                                              ~Misheard skyrim lyrics


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Mar 9, 2018)

"I'm the sun of all of Dun...
I'm the sun of all of Dun...
Imposter...
Ben Foster..." (Clear, Twenty One Pilots)

"You're an Asian!!" (Ruby, Twenty One Pilots)

"Put another edge on the calendar, someone's gonna get it..." (The Calendar, Panic! At The Disco)

"Sometimes, I just send people running... Is it my shoes?" (The Kids Aren't Alright, Fall Out Boy)


----------



## Baalf (Mar 20, 2018)

My dad found this funny. I was playing Freefallin' by Tom Petty in Lego Rock Band, and it came across the line

"I'm gonna fly down over Mullholand."

...I always thought he was saying...

"I'm gonna fly down over Valhalla."

Not sure why that's funny, but I'm assuming it's because Valhalla is like the Norse version of Hell or something. Plus, I always took the line "I'm gonna leave this world for a while" to mean he's committing suicide rather than simply trying to become obscure in the world.


----------



## Starbeak (Mar 21, 2018)

There are countless videos on youtube about misheard lyrics. I watched a few of them, and some are reaching, while others are like "wow I hear that too" lol

If I don't know a lyric to song, I pick a random rhyming word. Example actual lyric: "Give me food, give me fire, give me that what I desire". Now if I heard that song for the first time I would think he said: "Give me food, give me tires, give me yummy apple pies" and would actually sing it that way xD

My favorite misheard lyric video is


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 19, 2019)

"Bad Moon Rising" by Credence Clearwater Revival:
Misheard lyrics: "There's a bathroom on the right."
Actual lyrics: "There's a bad moon on the rise."

"Purple Haze" b y Jimi Hendrix:
Misheard lyrics: "Excuse me while I kiss this guy."
Actual lyrics: "Excuse me while I kiss the sky."

"Walking on Sunshine" by Katrina & the Waves:
Misheard lyrics: "And trying to feel good."
Actual lyrics: "And don't it feel good."


----------



## Baalf (Sep 19, 2019)

This is probably another stupid one, when I was a kid, I would listen to the Smash Mouth song All Star, and during the Line "Hey Now! You're an All-Star! Get your game on! Go play!" For some reason, during the third sentence, I would always here "Get your K-Mart!" I don't know why, but it's a lot easier to mess here lyrics When you are a kid.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Sep 19, 2019)

So for Loser by Beck, for the longest time I thought he was singing:
"Sooooooo I don't work anymore
I'm a loser baby
So why dontcha kill me"


----------



## Baalf (Sep 25, 2019)

I can't believe this one escaped my mind for so long. Does anyone remember the song that goes "I like to move it! Move it!"? Am I the only one that ever heard him say "I like Timone and Pumba!"? When I was a kid, that was what I heard.


----------



## ZELPHINA (Oct 2, 2019)

Every single time I hear Brass Monkey from The Beastie Boys, I keep thinking that they say "ASS Monkey, that funky monkey."


----------

